
There’s a new way to make strong passwords, and it’s way easier - leephillips
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/08/11/theres-a-new-way-to-make-strong-passwords-and-its-way-easier/?tid=pm_business_pop_b
======
woliveirajr
TL;DR: passphrases.

But the article goes in the wrong way, suggesting poor examples like common
phrases, poetry, and so on.

